# zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2014)

Diesen Beitrag habe ich beim bauen geschrieben viel spaßoki

Schnauze voll Teil 3 jetzt aber richtig“ Koiteich vorerst ohne Trommelfilter..! smoki

Hallo liebe Teichverrückten und Teichitekten besonders die Rohrdesigner und Nebenberuflichen Maurer von Teichbunkern,

Eigentlich will ich nicht langweilen mit viel Text, aber eine kleine Vorgeschichte als Grund zum Umbau muss sein.
Der bisherige Teich lief wie er sollte mit den normalen Bedingungen für Koi und Mensch, 
Abe als ich mal wieder einem Bekannten den Teich und die Technik vorgeführt hatte, 
war der Wasserstand im gesamten System sehr hoch, also wurde „nebenbei“ ein Ablaufhahn geöffnet zum reduzieren der Menge, 
noch dazu war es schon abends und das ablassen dauert ja, also erstmal laufen lassen und sich mit  anderem im Haus beschäftigen als Wasserstände beobachten, noch später leider eingeschlafen und vergessen den Hahn wieder zu schließen,
so suchte das Wasser seinen einfachsten Weg der bei der beachtlichen Menge den Weg unter dem Wasserfall und den unverdichteten Graben der für die Folie geschaffen wurde.
 Am nächsten Morgen dann der Schock, Wasser lief dahin wo es nicht sollte und  ca. 80cm-100cm Wasserhöhe waren verschwunden und die Folienwände zeigten dicke Bäuche an mehreren Stellen + der Erdrutsch an der langen Seite von dem Rand gegenüber.
 meine Theorie, das Wasser lief den leichtesten Weg und sammelte sich da bis es nicht mehr gehalten werden konnte
- anders finde ich keine Erklärung.

Ja ich gebe zu es war mein Fehler und es ist nun mal Passiert, rausreden will ich mich nicht
und da ich wieder mit geringen Mitteln versucht habe das Beste daraus zu machen,
 steht nun das Mauern mit Schalungssteinen 50cm x 25cm x 17,5cm an mit Runder Form  
schon komm ich zu den Fakten,
1 x Hauptwassereinlauf
1 x Skimmer 
2 x Bodenwasserablauf 
Wunschdenken:
1 x Winterwasserablauf
2 x Strömungswassereinlauf + Strömungswassereinsaugung 
Wenn was vergessen bitte dran erinnern !
(2014 Filterumbau)
-da jetzt alles umgebaut werden kann, 
ich den selbstgebauten „Halbschwerkraft“ Filter inkl. Mit Schotter & Splitt verdichteten Terrasse aber gerne behalten würde kommt die Sache mit dem Schwerkraft oder nicht Schwerkraft zum Vorschein 
die Vorteile die dafür sprechen sind mir bekannt, den Arbeitsaufwand in meinem Fall sehe ich aber nicht ein, denke natürlich immer an die die guten Empfehlungen alá 
(„mach die Kammer Xm x Xm groß damit später noch ein Trommler rein passt usw.) 
Wegen dieser Optionalen Optimierung habe ich nur Chaos in meinem Kopf, 
Aus diesem Grund schreib ich auch in dem Forum hier und nicht in ein anderes, wo von vornherein von Koiteichen mit Tonnenfilter und nicht mindestens 10.000€ Einsatz nur abgeraten wird es zu versuchen, 

dazu muss ich sagen dass ich das Hobby sehr mag aber noch ein anderes teureres Hobby habe.
Und in dem Sinne weder viel Lust, noch Zeit, noch ja „Kleingeld“ hinein stecken möchte, im Grunde geht es um ein stabiles Becken das mehr als 5 Jahre bestehen bleibt,
   aber schon mit den benötigten Rohren für Optimierungen vorgesehen wird.

Wie ihr lesen könnten mache ich mir sehr viele Gedanken um nicht nachträglich wieder umbauen zu müssen.
 Genug Erde um das Loch wieder zuschütten zu können habe ich nicht, paar Koi habe ich auch noch die wieder mehr schwimmen wollen.. also muss ich die ganze Sache durchziehen.. und ich hab mich monatelang davor gesträubt es hier zu posten nun nach viel Leserei und dem Erkenntnis das mir bekannte Mitglieder hier wie Mandy, Zacky,… auch ohne einen Trommelfilter ihre Koiteiche betreiben habe ich es gewagt.

Ich sag mal so, ich weiß was ich will und das sieht so aus
keinen highend selbstregelnden Koiteich mit Fischen vom Stückpreis weit über 500 ach was tausenden €uro, einfache Rechnung Highend Teich = Highend Koi
ja ein Trommelfilter ist was feines aber ich hatte kein Problem damit mit dem Spaltsieb reinigen oder alle paar Monate was zu reinigen es ist ja ausreichend dimensioniert bei mir.


Ich will ein 
Becken das nicht einsturzgefährdet ist mit vorgesehenen Rohrdurchbrüchen um später keine Kernbohrungen zu machen ( 5 Kernbohrungen gemacht  ) und mein maximaler Koi Rahmen ist 300€ pro Stück (ja viele werden jetzt denken das wird eh später mehr aber wie gesagt ich hab noch ein anderes Hobby  
Also wäre ich euch sehr verbunden es mir nicht ständig auf die __ Nase zu binden das ich mich nur für Koi entscheiden soll, Ich hatte schon immer Fische und dabei soll es auch bleiben wie gesagt das aufgeben wollte ich nicht und abheben auch nicht .
Wenigstens habe ich dieses mal meine paar Koi noch und nicht alles verloren.

Für heute reicht es erst mal anbei noch eine paar Skizzen und Bilder von den letzten zuständen 
Am Wochenende kommen hoffentlich die eingestürzten Erdmassen raus


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> ...... und mein maximaler Koi Rahmen ist 300€ pro Stück (ja viele werden jetzt denken das wird eh später mehr aber wie gesagt ich hab noch ein anderes Hobby



Öhm, 30 € pro Stück finde ich schon eine Menge.....


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Sch.. das mit den Bildern hat noch nicht geklappt
   jetzt doch 

Die Bilder sind vom April- Mai 2013

damals sind Steinplatten vom Wasserfall wie Pokerkarten gefächert in den teich gefallen kein Fisch hat Schaden genommen,


Die Baustelle musste immer wieder ausgepumpt werden, ich hab aufgehört zu zählen

die letzten Bilder zeigen einen Plan der wie mein Teich eine Stufe hat.

 ich habe bei meinem Bau ohne 17,5er Schalstein Versatz aber mit viel Eisen gebaut


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Die Bilder sind  Handy Bilder und von der DSLR sind die Bilder verkleinert 

Juni 2013 

Das sind die Aushubarbeiten per Hand geschaufelt, man beachte wie der Berg dahinten wächst,
[OT]
später mehr zu dem Aushub [/OT]


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Weiter gehts im Juli - da hätte ich die Steine schon ausrichten können,

aber es kam ja anders... wie seht ihr auf den nächsten Bildern, oder könnt ihr es euch denken?


Die Nachbarskatze sitzt auf dem Berg 

es sind erstmal eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern die ich hochlade


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

02.08.2013 ;das erste Angebot wurde im Mai geholt 

36 Grad 2 perfektes Wetter um von der Straße die Baustoffe in den letzten Reihenhausgarten zu fahren 

4 Paletten Schalsteine und 1 Palette Zement & Sand zum mischen ein bisschen Stahl (wurde direkt vom Werk geliefert mit 40€ Extrakosten  )


Die Schalsteine wurden schön im Garten verteilt, die Zement Palette so nah wie möglich zur Baustelle und der Kies/Sand auch in die nähe 

dann kam wie vorhin angedeutet der Regen wieder 

nach dem abpumpen ging es dann wieder weiter:freu

auf dem letztem Bild wurden die Bodenablaufrohre schön tief gelegt falls ich die obere Nasse Lehmschicht abkratzen musste und wegen den geplanten (und durchgeführten) konischen Trichter rund um die Bodenabläufe..


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Die BA Rohre wurden schön mit Sand eingeschlemmt,
 um anschließend mit der Sauberkeitsschicht anzufangen
-wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. 

so da nun das Material da ist wurde die erste Reihe gesetzt 

danach ging es ganz zügig - der Rohbau wurde mit einem Freund in 5 tagen hochgezogen  inkl. 1 Tag Regenpause

siehe nächste Bilderreihe..


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Erste Reihe verfüllt und in jeden Stein senkrecht ein Eisen 


auf dem letzten Bild wurde nochmal Sand zum mischen bestellt ..


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

es wurde nach der Arbeit noch so 4 stunden bis nach 22 Uhr gearbeitet :smoki

der Berg im Hintergrund wird immer kleiner und wird zum verfüllen benutzt


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

mal eine Gesamtansicht :smoki

1 von 5 Kernbohrungen 

Rohrleitungen 5m+ für die Strömung mit LH 

BA vorbereitung & BA einbau

Styrodur gedämmt die letzten 80cm 

Skizze der geplanten und realisierten Rohrleitungen aber ist noch die alte Skizze ohne LH 


morgen gehts vielleicht weiter mit der Folie & co :smoki


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

 Respekt Simon :beten

Ich finde deinen Beitrag einfach nur klasse und möchte Dich zu der Entscheidung beglückwünschen, dass Alles nochmal so umzusetzen. Ich finde die Bilderdoku genial, da werden auch bei mir alte Erinnerungen wach, aber auch fängt gleich wieder das Jucken in den Fingern an. 

Wie hoch schaut dein Teichbecken jetzt aus dem Erdreich und wieviel Volumen hast Du jetzt? Dürfte ja deutlich mehr sein, als vorher!?

Super Beitrag!


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hey Zacky,

Ich danke dir - 

Es musste einfach sein und wenn Umbau mit Schalsteinen, dann einen Hochteich! :smoki
Allerdings ohne Scheibe, da ich auf den Aquarium Blick nicht so stehe ,  sehe die Fische und ihre Zeichnung lieber von oben...
Anzeichen von Krankheiten zu erkennen spielt bei mir keine Rolle - bei mir gab es noch nie kranke Fische 

Der Teich *hust* *hust* Pool steht ca. 2 Reihen also 50-60cm aus dem Erdreich heraus, 

Also perfekt um sich drauf zu setzen , allerdings ist auf der Terrassenseite (Bilder kommen noch)
Der Rand niedriger durch die Bahnschwellen-Holzbalken und der Lärchendielen Konstruktion die nicht so einfach tiefergelegt werden konnte  

Das Volumen ist gleich geblieben da der Teich "quasi" rundum einen halben Meter kleiner geworden ist aber dadurch im Ausgleich eben höher ..

Da auf der Vorderseite noch Platz für 2 Rohrleitungen sein musste ergab sich neben der senkrechten Wand der Zwischenraum beim Erdreich der abschließend nach dem die Leitungen endlich drin lagen, verfüllt wurde..


----------



## muh.gp (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hallo Simon,

echt Hammer! Tolle Baudoku und super anschaulich. Ich frage mich auch die ganze Zeit, ob ich nicht auch hätte mauern sollen...

Weiter machen und bitte mehr Bilder!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

 Dankeschön.. das geht runter wie Öl  

btw. kennt jemand ein gutes Programm um mehrere große Bilder auf einmal zu verkleinern?

:gdaumen

anbei der alte BA


----------



## PeterW (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hallo Simon,

ich benutze den FILEminimizer, kostenloses Programm, schaust du hier:
http://fileminimizer-office.softonic.de/

Gruß
Peter


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

07.09.2013:

Jetzt kommt endlich die Folie rein :smoki

es wurde 1,5mm PVC faltenfrei verschweisst mit 15 Jahren Garantie auf die Nähte & Folie

unter der Aufsicht vom Herrn Jankowski hab ich die BA und alle anderen Flansche abgedichtet

habe das zwar oft genug gemacht, aber wegen der Garantie sollte der Folienmeister nochmal rübergucken.. gab aber nichts zu beanstanden


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

noch ein paar Bilder vom innoteccen :smoki

und Baubilderdetails


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

weiter gehts :freu

September 2013

 Befüllung und Teichabdeckung

im Oktober kommt die Terrasse

viel spaß


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

... mal so zwischendurch gefragt - Wie hast Du die Außenwand verkleidet? Im November noch gespachtelt und verputzt!? ...oder kommt das erst in diesem Jahr!?... 

coole Doku!


----------



## toschbaer (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hallo Simon,

erst mal ein zufriedenes und erfolgreiches Jahr;

und immer klares Wasser wie auch gesunde Fische!

 Aber wo sollen denn die ganzen Pflanzen hin?

Na, Spaß beiseite, 
sieht doch alles gut aus! 

Und wenn- hast Du genügend Platz auf der Pondmauer; na ich hoffe Du wirst auch ein Bonsaifreund!
Wie sieht Deine Mauerabdeckung aus?
Vielleicht gibt Dir Werner ein paar Ratschläge!

Axo, Du solltest doch Bescheid geben, wann wir OWLer bei Dir aufschlagen sollen;  
und den ganzen Aushub machen!
Wolf und Heiko und ich hätten bestimmt für ne Kiste Bier einiges gerissen!:smoki
Schreib mir mal Deine Tel.-nr, vielleicht klappt mal ein spontaner Besuch.

Bis dann,
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*



 


jetzt kommt die Holzterasse und die Verblendung der Außenwand folgt gleich

anbei noch jetzige Filterfotos und der geplante Trommelfilter


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

hier geht es weiter mit der Holzterasse & verblendung der Außenwand 

weiter bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen :?

@ Zacky ja, ich habe bis in den November noch die Wände verblendet.. der Rest folgt im Frühjahr 2014


@toschbaer , die Mauerabdeckung wird wohl mit Granitplatten o.ä. abgedeckt auch im Frühjahr 2014 

ja ihr könnt gerne vorbeikommen, 2014 wird wohl öfter gefeiert


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hier die letzten Bilder aus dem Dezember, viel hat sich auch noch nicht geändert nur der "Schnee" auf den Bildern war der einzige


----------



## MadDog (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hallo Simon,

da ich die Örtlichkeiten bei dir kenne, kann ich dich nur bedauern über die Schlepperei und die ganze Maloche die du gehabt hast. Ein Wahnsinn, was du dir da aufgehalst hast.
Aber das Ergebnis spricht für sich. Dein Teichpool gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das Endergebnis nächstes Jahr aussehen wird.

Gruß aus DO

Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

 Aber ich würde es nochmal machen, vielleicht dann mit nem Bagger 

Kann es kaum erwarten, dass der Frühling kommt :freu


----------



## Michael H (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hallo

Finde die Bau Doku auch sehr genial , viele Bilder die mehr sagen als 1000 Worte .

Frag mich nur warum du die Doku jetzt auf einmal hier reinschmeißt ...?

Also nicht Falsch verstehn , ist nicht böse gemeint , aber warum erst Fix und Fertig bauen und dann hier die Bau Doku online Stellen . Wenn der Teich jetzt schon 5 Jahre so stehn würde könnte ich es ja verstehn .
Hatteste Bedenken beim Bau ( Form , Tiefe , Filter , usw ' obwohl ich das alles sehr Geniel finde ) das dir die User hier was anderes Vorschlagen , oder anderer meinung sind wie du ...?
 Krübbel da gerade ein wenig ......


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Der erste Grund war einfach die Zeit !

Und zweitens war ich mir nach dem "Teichbau-Studium" ziemlich sicher wie ich einen modernen Koiteich bauen will..


Bin froh das jetzt knapp 200 Bilder hier online sind und es gibt noch ne Menge dazu zu schreiben :freu

Viele melden sich hier an, laden ein paar Bilder hoch und dann hört man nichts mehr - bei mir ist es anders herum, freu dich einfach


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Moin,

schicke Doku, 
nur eins versteh ich noch nicht so ganz.  Warum hast du deinen Filter nicht gleich daneben und auf Schwerkraft gebaut?  

LG Rene


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Jan. 2014)

Keine Lust, das kommt dieses Jahr, das Beckenbauen hatte Vorrang ! 



bzw. lies nochmal den ersten Text, da steht warum und wieso der Filterumbau noch nicht durchgeführt wurde..


----------



## wuugi83 (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

sieht echt gut aus ... hast ja sogar noch ein bissel was gemacht nach meinem letzten besuch .
werd im frühjahr noch mal rein schauen und alles kontrolieren


----------



## Moonlight (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Hey Simon,

SUPER ARBEIT !!!! 

Der Trommler kommt mir aber bekannt vor ... 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Ja Dankeschön, :freu

Du hast ne PN


----------



## Moonlight (15. Jan. 2014)

*AW: zAiMoN´s Umbausession Part 3*

Habsch schon gesehen und geantwortet 

Simon ... das wird Spitze ... kannste mir glauben 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Mai 2014)

Hier mal was aktuelles :






sorry für die Fadenalgen :smoki

(es gab 4 neue Nisai  )


----------



## Michael H (1. Mai 2014)

zAiMoN schrieb:


> sorry für die Fadenalgen



Hallo

Mecker´´n auf hohem Niveau 

Sieht doch schon mal Super aus , da könnten mir auch welche von gefallen ....


----------

